# Tank setup questions



## boarder2k7 (May 13, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon long tank. I know I want to have a planted tank with a canister filter (I don't like clutter, or noise).

First, questions about substrate:

I was thinking of using black gravel. For those who have done so, does it stay looking nice, or is it a lot of work to keep up? It seems like it could easily end up looking dirty fast like a black car does.

When setting up a beaslbob style substrate, is it still possible/needed to use a gravel vacuum to clean the gravel out? It seems like it may lift the sand and peat out too easily.

The follow through to that would be do freshwater lobsters burrow down through the layers and make a mess of it? If so (and also to help with vacuuming) could you put down a layer of landscape cloth, and cut holes in it to put the plants through, and leave the gravel on top, much like weed-stop in a garden?


Water questions:

Is it worth it to use reverse-osmosis water? I have access to a free source of RO water, but if my tap is going to be just as good, it probably isn't worth it.


Plant questions:

Mainly, what are good plants to get? I'm new to plants, so easy maintenance is a must.

Are there any plants NOT to get? I plan on having a blue lobster, and some small fish, probably a school of tetras and the like. I don't want the plants to all get eaten.

Light questions:

How many hours a day should they be on? (I seem to see 10-12 hours)

How many watts should I use? 2 watts per gallon (fluorescent) seems to be the norm, but I don't want to go too high and risk damaging the plants. I'm not sure if that is an issue with aquatic plants, but I know it has happened to me with growing plants for science-fairs and such.

Random questions:

What kinds of wood are safe to put into a tank? Can I use something like oak, or should I buy driftwood from the LPS?

What kinds of rock are safe (or not safe)? I know bluestone is okay, and I plan on making a hideout place out of that, but I don't know about other kinds of rock.


Thanks everyone!
-B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For that small a tank and you want black gravel, I would just make it easier on myself and get a couple of bags of black eco-complete and be done with it. Most people with planted tanks very rarely vacuum or do limited amounts of it. Your plants will use the nutrients.

Use of RO water is okay if you are trying to get something from it, like naturally lowering your ph or hardness. Otherwise, I wouldn't bother with it.

For plants I would get one maybe two swords and then some anacharis, vals, wisteria, or crypts. These will all do well in fairly low light. I would start with a bout 10hrs and go from there. Adjust based on how well your plants or doing oor if you are getting algae growth.


----------



## boarder2k7 (May 13, 2011)

If I use black gravel though, I'm worried about it highlighting fish and plant waste, where the tan gravel seems to hide it. Has anyone noticed this or am I just over-thinking it?

-B


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have black gravel, i have the beasbob set up, peat, sand, gravel i have live plants and tetras and they do good about not eating plants, it stays black for me i vacume once a month with 30% water change, when i vacume the gravel i dont push the tube to deep in the gravel, as far as wood i have only used driftwood that i purchesed, once you get it like from LFS, soak it really good so you get tennics out of it, change water ever day or everother day, the water will turn brown, depending on size you can also boil it, that speeds up the process, you can look at my pics to get an idea about the black gravel with sand and peat,


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

boarder2k7 said:


> If I use black gravel though, I'm worried about it highlighting fish and plant waste, where the tan gravel seems to hide it. Has anyone noticed this or am I just over-thinking it?
> 
> -B


You remove plant waste. Anything from the fish usually goes away and gets down into the gravel. If you plan to have a lot of plants, the gravel will be one the last things that draws your eye or can't be seen because of the plants. I have looked at pics of hundreds of planted tanks and I think black is the most common color. Personal pref.

If you do get wood that the tannins seep out of the wood, it is not harmful to your fish. In fact, I have read in some places where it says it is good for them. Some people like the tea colored water. Different wood will cause different amounts. I've always soaked mine in a big plastic storage container for a couple of weeks before putting into my tank. Stuff fresh from the store may want to float and if you soak beforehand you don't have to fight that issue while it is in your tank. I have a big piece soaking in one of my bathtubs right now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have voodoo river substrate,basically its eco complete without the bacteria,over peat.The eco complete is basically all you need in a tank that small,like Ben mentioned.I dont see waste on substrate,and I never gravel vac.Doesnt need it TBH.I wouldnt use the seedstop in a tank,especially a planted one.No experience with lobsters,so cant help you there.

RO water is handy,but you will need to mix it with tap for the benefit of the plants and fish.I say if your tap is fine,and you are not wanting rediculously sensative fish,then just treat the tap with a dehlor and be done with it.

Again I know nothing of lobster,except they taste good with butter .But good plants to get are amazon swords,wisteria,java fern,anubias,crypts,apongetons,and some other stem types.
Make sure you know what you get though,some plants are lables at certain stores as aquatic,and are not.Plants commonly sold like this is the lucky bamboo.Research if you are not sure.

Lighting period will be determined by what type plants you get,and by the type of light you get.

Driftwood.Any type of hard wood is ok for a tank.Just make sure its a piece thats dead,and not green.I pour boiling water over my pieces that are too big to boil.And I like the tea colored water so I add mine as soon as I can.Most will float until its water logged though so you will either let soak until it sinks,or weigh it down with rocks.Carbon removes tannins,BTW.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got black gravel as my substrate - wasn't planning on having real plants so that's all I've got - my plants seem to be doing fine, but I use a good fertilizer as well for them. I don't find that my gravel looks dirty. Way down at the bottom I can see gunk up against the glass... but how often do people inspect the bottom of gravel right? I use a gravel vacuum to clean the gravel each week when I do the water change, but I go very lightly and shallow over the planted areas so I don't disturb the roots.

Blue lobsters (actually are cray fish) and aren't recommended for community tanks, as they very often eat smaller fish. Even if they don't eat them, they sometimes just kill them. Here's one forum I came across on the subject: Will Blue lobster attack other fish? - Yahoo! Answers Here's another one: Will a freshwater blue lobster eat my fish? - Yahoo! Answers If you're set on inverts' you could try shrimp. They're pretty cool to watch and they help keep the tank clean. (Just make sure the fish you put with them won't eat them).

Your lighting depends on the plants you want. If you've already got the light, then you've got to find plants that will do well in that light. If not, then pick your plants, then pick the lighting that will be best for them and the fish you want.

Hope this helps.


----------

